# Boss Skirt RIngs



## Jim (Dec 22, 2013)

Anyone get their hands on these Boss Skirt Rings yet? I was thinking of using these instead of the regular crappy skirt bands.

Looks to me like a regular o-ring That I could probably score for a penny each.

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/BOSS_Skirt_Rings_50pk/descpage-BOSSSKTNG.html


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 3, 2014)

Really an original idea.....


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2014)

:LOL2: 

What size O-ring?


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 18, 2014)

I use braid to tie my jigs. I used to use the old rubber type but when it gets real hot out they melt and I loose the skirt or it just makes a mess. with the braid I haven't had a problem yet..


----------



## ccm (Mar 5, 2014)

When I buy my spinner baits and jigs the first thing I do is take a small zip tie and put it around the skirt collar. I know this is not possible on all baits the rest I tie with 50# braid. Some of my baits which have not been torn up by fish still have their skirts seven years later.


----------

